# Natalie has dissappeared



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

I posted a thread about Natalie Bennett saying,Natalie Bennett was not cut out for politics and it has dissapeared ,it is now in the subs lounge and i can't access itIf someone reported it(for what i don't know) this is a great way of getting rid of stuff you don't like if it proves to be the case.:wink2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Now there is a thought Dave

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I can't get into it either, it's been mentioned a few times now, Admin still asleep I think :grin2::grin2:


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Maybe this wonderful new system has a wonderful new moderating system in line with the rest of the MSM:wink2:


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

suedew said:


> Now there is a thought Dave
> 
> Sue


Exactly Sue ,exactly>


----------



## MHFAdmin (Jun 21, 2007)

sorry, it was moved to the subscribers' lounge (politics), but it looks like the lounge isn't open! We'll have a word with VS and see if the permissions can be chnaged asap.

In the meantime, I'll move it back to Off Topic.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

MHFAdmin said:


> sorry, it was moved to the subscribers' lounge (politics), but it looks like the lounge isn't open! We'll have a word with VS and see if the permissions can be chnaged asap.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll move it back to Off Topic.


 There are other political threads running in off topic that haven't been moved,you wouldn't be a Nat fan would you :wink2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

MHFAdmin said:


> sorry, it was moved to the subscribers' lounge (politics), but it looks like the lounge isn't open! We'll have a word with VS and see if the permissions can be chnaged asap.
> 
> In the meantime, I'll move it back to Off Topic.


Well, well Admin hadn't noticed that the Lounge has been missing since the change over. How strange is that?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He Hee, I must have woke him up


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Even if you move it should it not show in active topics or new posts,under the subs lounge heading or are you trying to hide us away:wink2:


----------

